# GrassFarmer lawn journal



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Rewind a bit to soil preparations first plowing the yard

Then get the fitters out


Nice and level

Spreading the bewitched grass seed


A month and half later note the roundup footprints on the bottom of the picture oops.

And after a long winter here we are just rolled and just waking up


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Is the roller full of water? 3000lbs?


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Half full so with the weight of the steel and water approx 2300lbs


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

It looks great. That seems like a ton of weight (literally) for rolling grass.. not worried about compaction from that?


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Its 8ft wide and 30in around so the weight is spread out.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

You have appropriately earned your forum name. Impressive work, and with a roller like that, I'm certain you would have had a very level ground even after tilling everything up. Nice work.


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Got the prodiamine 65 down today before the rain.


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

Serious equipment envy! That Ford looks great with the turf tires on it.


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Ya the turf tires are way better, them cleats were not nice on the grass and they were only $400 on Craigslist for all 4 with rims


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Look at all that Bewitched! Looking good! :thumbsup: I can't wait until you get the JD 3245C on it!


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

First mow with the 3245c


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Oh snap, I think Connor is going to be dreaming about this.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Like a post card.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ I was thinking like a John Deere ad.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Good looking mower there..

So you got it pretty flat with the cultivator? 
I got a little more work in my back yard before i want to get rid of the field grass and go with a bit nicer grass. Been thinking about the best way to tackle about 2-1/2 acres. Was thinking about trying a smaller disc behind my 30hp tractor.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Oh man!! :yahoo: I want to mow with that thing so bad! Looks sweet! I bet you had a blast!

Everything work perfect in its maiden voyage?


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Ballistic :mrgreen: 
I did hit it with disk works well on plowed ground. We farm 1100 acres and disks are very poor at leveling ground, field culivators as in the second pic from the top do a very good job tho, the soil flows around all the teeth and fills the low spots.


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Pete yes worked great and man it stripes good, i was thinking this will show them reel guys lol


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

GrassFarmer said:


> Pete yes worked great and man it stripes good, i was thinking this will show them reel guys lol


This reel guy definitely approves of that rotary mower. :thumbsup:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

That house with the wall of windows has an appeal too.
In many ways, that is a little slice of heaven: serious equipment, an open space for mowing and growing turf, a nice house, and no one in sight.
Do you even have neighbors? Man, that is appealing. It's like you are out there raising grass in your own world.

The only drawback is you don't get the ego thrill of a domination line.


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

closest neighbor is 1/2 mile in either direction and currently dominating the corn field but the soybeans will be good competition they make there own N and get dark green.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@GrassFarmer :lol: ..... :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

That looks great.


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks connor, second cut


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice! I always get excited when I see an unread post in this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Ware said:


> Nice! I always get excited when I see an unread post in this thread. :thumbup:


Me too! Looking good!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Impressive!


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

:thumbup:


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

wow, that looks amazing! nice work!


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Getting dark now put dawn 84lbs 26-10-14 with sulfur on May 2nd and 73lbs 31-0-0 with boron on May 10th.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

GrassFarmer said:


> Getting dark now put dawn 84lbs 26-10-14 with sulfur on May 2nd and 73lbs 31-0-0 with boron on May 10th.


Love those wide stripes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

:shock: :thumbsup:
I really envy your lawn. No obstacles or BS to mow around. Just long beautiful lines of nicely mowed Bewitched. And you have the perfect mower to cut it with! The Lawn looks like it is liking the extra N! Have you done any other weed control yet besides your prodiamine app?


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks. No other herbicide yet but going to do some dacambi and 2-4D at some point


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

That's beautiful!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Pete hit the nail on the head: no obstacles. No bs. Just long, straight lines laid on an open field of bluegrass. 
Mowing must be ecstasy.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

GrassFarmer said:


> Thanks connor, second cut












Damn, grassfarmer!!


----------



## bellts02 (Apr 16, 2018)

GrassFarmer said:


> Getting dark now put dawn 84lbs 26-10-14 with sulfur on May 2nd and 73lbs 31-0-0 with boron on May 10th.


Whoah.....nice hedges.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@LIgrass And it is not a year old yet!


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

g-man said:


> @LIgrass And it is not a year old yet!


I didn't even know this BW monostand existed until yesterday. I concur with others that this is the ultimate dream lawn to take care. It must be so therapeutic mowing those long straightaways.


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks to everyone. Planning a Fitness fungicide, li700, 2-4D, and dicamba combo application this week. Been very busy planting crops this month not much time to spare.


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

fresh mow picture from upstairs


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

GrassFarmer said:


> fresh mow picture from upstairs


Damn! :thumbup:


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

Looks amazing!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

@GrassFarmer looks great. What's your HOC in the picture?


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

2 inches think I'm going to keep it right there all season


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Beautiful!! Did you have to bring out the big water cannon yet this year?


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

yes i did, I'm going to use a sod cutter and trencher one of these days and run 3in pvc underground with wires for an automatic cannon system. Its in the works.


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Pete how much water do you go threw?


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Not too much, yet. Alot of timely rain in NW Illinois. I do run the sprinklers after I put down the urea to water it in.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

GrassFarmer said:


> fresh mow picture from upstairs


The June 2018 LOTM! Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

Look'n Good my Friend! That's a nice red belly you've got there too. I have a 48 8N. Last year I had to do a valve job, because it was only running on 2 cylinder, this year I'm having to replace the axle seals.


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

yep i just did the axle seals too there easy just remember there is 4 seals you have to get 2 for the hub 2 on the axle shaft.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@GrassFarmer I'm wrapping it up now but it's taking some time to load the axle bearings to "zero load". I'm using the John Smith Paper (see link below) and he recommends Permatex Ultra Blue Silicone RTV, hopefully that'll help. Mine is a 48 so it doesn't have the inner seal, I'm trying to nail this thing on the first try. What year is yours?

http://www.ntractorclub.com/howtos/pdfs/Replacing-Rear-Axle-Seals-in-8N-Ford-Tractors.pdf

Here's a picture from a few years ago after a fresh restoration, I actually use it though (a lot) so it doesn't look that good anymore.


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Family farm bought it brand new 1952 still have receipt.


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Following the stripes respraying prodiamine


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Been awhile the grass is currently at its best yet getting super thick.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I just imagine seeing base plates and a couple of kids playing some baseball. Awesome!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Amazing grass, and fwiw, I love the deck with the cables passing through. You've got to get some aerial shots if you can!


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

I will have to get my dad to get his drone out


----------



## BlackThumb (Aug 4, 2018)

social port said:


> The only drawback is you don't get the ego thrill of a domination line.


I dunno man, I am feeling the domination from all the way over here...


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Hot out still but lookin good .
image hosting sites


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I dont know what is more beautiful, the grass or the 3245c.. Awesome!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

when you think your lawn is pretty good....then u see:



GrassFarmer said:


>


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Got thawed out finally so hooked on snowmobile trail groomer and smoothed out the driveway works real good.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Good to see you back @GrassFarmer! Turf in the background of those pics looks good for coming out of winter.


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Ya looks pretty good overall it was covered with snow for most of the winter also did not do winterize app of N


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Cant believe I just found this journal. Good god man that looks great


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

First pics of the year since mowing


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks @ksturfguy


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm subscribing to this thread. This is amazing.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Look at all that bewitched!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2019)

I like your style grassfarmer


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Just a little brown left from seed heads. Got 3.75 inches of rain two days ago.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Looks great.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

That's a double take yard especially if one is just cruising down that country road!


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Got trencher going yesterday trying to cut off the water from the slope of the field.



Then put #2 stone in to help pick the water up quickly and left about a foot for topsoil


Up next using sodcutter to remove sod before trenching in 3in pvc irrigation system for big gun water sprinklers, 1 sprinkler per zone 5 cover whole yard used them all last year with flexible hose coverage is actually very good.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Gettin' work done! Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

GrassFarmer said:


> Just a little brown left from seed heads. Got 3.75 inches of rain two days ago.


Wow! Just wow!👏🏼👏🏼👏🏼👏🏼


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Did some FAS for the first time a week ago with 2 gallons of uan mixed in color is pretty nice there is a little brown in there but have used ZERO irrigation this year.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

GrassFarmer said:


> Did some FAS for the first time a week ago with 2 gallons of uan mixed in color is pretty nice there is a little brown in there but have used ZERO irrigation this year.


Zero irrigation!!! Now your just trolling us noobs! Lol


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Wanted to show where i shut off sprayer with fas this was ferrous sulfate monohydrate by the way seems to work i will try heptahydrate next time but they seem to both dissolve the same. The picture was taken two weeks after application and you could see difference in less than two days.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Cool stuff @GrassFarmer! I can see the area in the center of the pic. What rate did you spray at?


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Its 30% iron vs 20% but applied an amount equal to 3oz per 1000 and thanks pete for nomination.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Love this journal and love this equipment... I grew up a carpet farmer lol. Now I spend too much money on toys and my lawn.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Just wanted to say congrats on the nomination and great job on the lawn this year. You have an outstanding piece of land and take really great care of it. You would have had my vote had I not been in the running! :lol:


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks Bmossin and Harts. Finally got some rain today dropping ammonium sulfate before next rain and doing another shot of fas.


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Finally getting around to irrigation install


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

It's like something out of Field of Dreams. Although you make it look so easy I know it is not. Wow!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Sod cutter...check, trencher.....check...... :lol:


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

My buddy found the sod cutter in a dumpster and we got the trencher off Facebook for $500 with some bad bearings cost $60 to fix


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

So, this was a good year for you as far rain. If you have another good year, you'll barely have to use the irrigation! But eventually you will need it.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Getting it done @GrassFarmer! What sprinklers are you going with to cover your large area? Or are they just going to be hook up spots for the big gun?


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Yep big gun 22mm nozzle going to drill hole in cover and connect with quick coupler 5 big guns each on its own zone


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Nice! That is some serious water to cover that area. What is the output of the sprinkler and you must have a good well to supply those as well. I wish I could get more out of my well at times, but mostly due to costs in the upgrades needed I settled on an output of only 16gpm.

Edit: I think I might have found the sprinkler you are using?
https://www.irrigationking.com/dupl...o1h04LNgyJcGeyAUP3tcc1jzA71ZJB4kaAgD4EALw_wcB
If so, those specs on distance and GPM are impressive!


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

120gpm each can only run one at a time pulling from a creek


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Awesome! :thumbsup: I wouldn't mind seeing some more of the pump and setup if you have time.

I could imagine my kids trying to play in those sprinklers only to have them get too close to one and having the blast knock them over! :lol: :lol:


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Green said:


> So, this was a good year for you as far rain. If you have another good year, you'll barely have to use the irrigation! But eventually you will need it.


This was the first summer that i can remember the corn not stressed and rolled up trying to save its self at some point so i doubt that it will happen again any time soon and the corn ears show it.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Looks great - the way it is so smooth and level is a big part of what makes it I think. +1 for the rotary mower guys and HOC looks just right.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

And wide stripes look better than narrow I think


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Finally got to the end of the line 415 feet of 3in pvc in it was a lot of work.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I'd love to hear a step-by-step of the process at some point, hitting the main steps and listing the parameters (like how deep, how you backfilled and leveled after, etc.)


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Ran sod cutter rolled up sod, trenched a foot deep (because boxes were a foot deep and to say out of septic system) layed and glued PVC pipe, layed wires filled trench in 3 inch layers with a hoe then walked each layer in to compact, roll out sod, scoop extra soil with grain shovel, take ibuprofen and go to bed.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Quite a project.


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

A pic off the top of grain bin


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Awesome Progress, That was a little spendy install with the 3" PVC...


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

GrassFarmer said:


> A pic off the top of grain bin


Love this shot. Your lawn is looking amazing.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

social port said:


> GrassFarmer said:
> 
> 
> > A pic off the top of grain bin
> ...


Love the contrast with the farm grass.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2019)

That lawn is the real deal.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Wow is really all you can say


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Got final mow in look's pretty good for almost December


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

You're putting us all to shame!


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

I'd pay money to mow that  You've set the bar to the top notch my friend!


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks for the replies :thumbup: now the long winter starts but snowmobile season is coming so not all bad


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Rolled yard, spread 350lbs 5-19-28, mowed, and sprayed prodiamine over last two days. Yard is looking great its way ahead of last year.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Great start to the year.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

GrassFarmer said:


> A pic off the top of grain bin


I love this picture, that's really cool.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Still one of my favorite lawns on this forum. Cant wait for more pictures and updates this year.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Just found this, amazing property and monostand of KBG.

Keep it up!!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

You haven't posted in awhile, so I hope you and your family are ok. One of my sisters lived in Verona for a few years, so I have an affinity for the upstate NY area. Hopefully, all is well and you'll post some photos soon. Color should be popping nicely for you now.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

That old Ford with turf tires is awesome!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

He was doing some stripes last week. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=264886#p264886


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Any updates? I hope all is well.


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Been real bussy farming did not have the sprinklers ready to roll had to make stands to mount sprinklers in boxes wire valves up put new engine on pump that flood destroyed by time it was up and running grass was dormant this was on 6/13/20


Here was yesterday been spraying UAN at .15lbs N per 1000 with iron (monohydrate) no ams and still works great also just sprayed the UAN without iron im really liking the sprayed UAN.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

:thumbsup:


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

So what are the latest thoughts on your KBG yard? Worth it so far?


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Still at 2" hoc?


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

The scale is just ridiculous, those sprinklers are probably shooting the width of my entire property.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

how come there's no 2021 updates on this? where you at @GrassFarmer


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Between farming and the foot of rain this month have not had a lot of time sprayed iron and UAN yesterday.


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Really popping now


----------



## gatorguy (Mar 13, 2020)

Wow, that looks amazing! Atleast someone is getting rain...


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Added driveway and 2000sqft of bewitched bluegrass seed was tested in 1/17 so was harvested year before that so that makes the seed 5 years old.


----------

